# Something + gépész



## dgwp

Can anyone help me to decipher the handwritten word before "gépész" in the image below please?

Many thanks

David

View attachment 9131


----------



## ajoker

There's written "Fenyvesy György" gépész, his own name -Fenyvesy-it's a surname, György-it's a firstname!


----------



## dgwp

Thank you very much for your help!

Best wishes

David


----------



## Zsanna

I find it very strange that the first word begins with a low key "f" and then the first name in a capital, all in one word. (The "s" before the "y" in the end of the family name is not obvious, though.)
People know that family names are spelt with a capital letter, it is not a common mistake. 

However, I don't have an idea what else it could be.


----------



## francisgranada

I think it may be the signature of Mr. Fenyvesy ... If so, that's why there is no space between the surname and the first name. 

(the "y" at the end of some surnames is another question, it could be discussed in a separate thread, because it's interesting ...)


----------



## dgwp

Here is the whole thing, in case it helps. Perhaps Mr. Fenyvesy is the driver of the steam roller, and he is sending a picture of himself to his friend? However, it looks like a proper postcard rather than a photo, so I'm not sure.

Many thanks

David

View attachment 9136View attachment 9137


----------



## Ateesh6800

Based on the photo, "gépész" here probably means "machine operator" rather than "mechanical engineer". I am no expert on the handwriting of the period, but the use of a lower case "f" does not surprise me when compared to other features of the postcard, such as the genre of the message ("Emlékül!"), or the lettering of that very word (trying to imitate typesetting with spaces in between the characters).

Here's a proposal: if it's important, you could contact any Hungarian archive ("levéltár") and ask for the person who knows best about the manuscripts of the era and send him/her a large-res scanned image of the card, both sides. The key word is paleography. 

It should work.


----------



## Akitlosz

Emlékül Otikának
Gyuritól
N. Szád 1918. VII. h. 9-én

Emlékül!
Fenyvesy György gépész
Rzeszow 1918. juli 9-én

---

Rzeszow now belongs to Poland, but it belonged to the Austrian Empire in 1918.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Rzeszow: correctly Rzeszów, today in Poland.
N. Szád: probably Novi Sad (Serbian), Újvidék (Hungarian), currently in Serbia.


----------

